# Here to keep my boys has happy as I can within my budget



## Busy_Bee (May 5, 2014)

Hi!

First off, due to some computer issues I cannot post photos right now to show off my amazing boys  . They are brothers, almost two years old now; when they were turned in at the shelter they were almost three weeks old and still had their eyes closed. Because of that they have both been almost completely blind their whole life. So long as there is enough light to make shadows they can get around really well, so I have their lamp that always stays on so no one gets lost. Aside from completely lacking depth perception they get around the house great, even play with my puppy. 

I just love these two guys so much. My whole life I have considered myself a dog person, my last apartment only allowed cats though. I went to the shelter looking at cats one day because it just did not feel like a home without any pets. Nimbus has slightly unusual coloring, sort of like a siamese without the black face, while Crowley is a black and white tuxedo with nothing that made him stand out from the 25 other black that white cats at the shelter. Plenty of people had expressed interested in Nimbus, but the shelter really wanted to adopt them out as a pair as they really need each other. Once I met them I did not hesitate on knowing they were for me. I have a quiet home (even the puppy I have now is not your normal puppy but that is a whole other story) without to much activity, which I just felt was what these two guys needed. 

Even almost two years later it is obvious that Nimbus is the one who got a lot more attention of a kitten. He is the most cuddly guy ever, he will even follow you into the shower just to be around you. Crowley is much more independent, although when out of his element much more shy. They are a perfect team, I considered adopting a third cat a while back but I was just to worried I would mess with their perfect balance of who does what.

If I could, I would give my boys everything, but this is reality and I am in my 20's and therefor broke lol. Of course they have everything they need! I just wish I could get them a cool cat tree and things like that. I joined those forum in hopes that with a group of cat lovers I would be more aware of the best prices on the things I want them to have or even better prices on things they already use, and learn if other things are even worth spending a penny on. A bit of a downer to find the perfect litter for them only to realize it costs over twice at much as their old litter.

I am looking forward to getting to know the members here, hopefully be able to share any useful knowledge that experience as taught me and learn more.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Bummer on the computer issues, I'd love to see them 

Everyone here is pretty awsome and i have seen all kinds of neat things people have built themselves to save money. Your cats sound awsome and I look forward to hearing more about them ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there, welcome!
I know computer issues always suck, and fingers crossed you get that resolved...but in the meantime, the petguide app that BrittyBear posted from allows you to also post pictures!
Having pets takes quite a bit of responsibilty, so save your $$$ for emergencies too! 
Good to have you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome BusyBee!
Just to let you know, if you have a Smart Phone, you can download the pet forum app on it!
You can then post pictures you take with your phones camera!
I use my phone for about everything and only once in a while actually check in on the PC at home!
You will indeed find all kinds of information here!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi BusyBee 
Welcome to the forum. I hope you can find out all you're hoping to find out, here!
Hopefully, you'll soon be able to post pics of your kitties! They sound so lovely.

While things in this world seem to cost arms and legs, one of the coolest things about cats is their best toys don't have to cost a thing! They actually prefer things like that milk top ring, a plain cardboard box!! a classic and all time fav with all cats! A plastic bag to jump in and out of (with supervision of course), or pieces of crinkly cellophane, tied into a bowtie shape will provide all sorts of fun chasing and swatting! A piece of string with buttons tied into it so they click together when swatted at. The things are endless.

You can search here and find threads on all sorts of money saving things for your furbabies.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

10cats2dogs said:


> Welcome BusyBee!
> Just to let you know, if you have a Smart Phone, you can download the pet forum app on it!
> You can then post pictures you take with your phones camera!
> I use my phone for about everything and only once in a while actually check in on the PC at home!
> You will indeed find all kinds of information here!


:mrgreen: Dang, Sharon! I always imagined you at work in a dingy shack in the middle of nowhere, slaving over a hot outdated computer!! Busted all my misconceptions! :thumb

Busy-Bee, don't fret the unimportant stuff. If your luck is like mine was a few months ago you'll buy a Gucci cat tree and the cats will ignore it! :roll: Ended up selling it to a friend for what I paid for it.

You can provide stimulation, fun and interest with the most mundane things. :kittyball A cardboard box with a cat flap cut into it and an "emergency exit" cut in to another end is great fun for playing kitties!

Double paper bags with the ends cut out and the bags taped together will make fun, crunchy tunnels to traverse through.

Find a long stick, some twine and got to the craft store for a few feathers and you have a homemade feather toy!! Guaranteed hours of fun. Put a tiny bell on it so they can hear where it is.

One of Coco's favorite toys for a long time was a round flat scratcher with a ball in the perimeter. She loved it but has since grown bored with it. I've found that they seem to get more pleasure out of the free stuff rather than the stuff that costs me the big bucks!

Can't wait to see pics of your boys! :thumb Have you read Homer's Oddessy? It's about a blind kitty named Homer. A great read!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome! Thank you for adopting "diff-abled" kitties! That makes me happy  I have a deaf cat, 2 deaf and sight impaired dogs and a hearing dog with fear issues. 

I built cat shelves for my boy, as I couldn't have afforded to buy any. I don't make alot of money either, but I do my best 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Busy_Bee (May 5, 2014)

Ok here are some photos, the problem I was having is all my photos are on my phone and it was not syncing correctly. I have a ton of photos the synced but some of the ones I was looking for are not there.

So Crowley is not very photogenic unless he is sleeping, and I swear he intentionally sleeps where the lighting is bad for a photo lol.

These photos are from when they were just little babies to this morning. The photo outside is of 'Yard Cat' who is some what friendly feral cat who likes to hang around my yard and door step. My neighborhood has a serious feral cat problem. I wanted to get a trap and get the little guy spayed/neutered but the discounted feral cat surgeries are only offered during limited times.

I could only get the photos as thumbnails but I guess that is something.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww...Nimbus and Crowley are so cute as kittens! I'm so glad you adopted both of them! 
"Yard Cat" looks like he fits right in!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww theyre all so adorable  thank you for the pics ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

They are adorable!! 

Don't worry! Like everyone else has said - cats are low maintenance when it comes to toys! I should know! I have ZERO impulse control when I have an extra 20 bucks when I grocery shop and 99% of the new toys end up in the cubby where toys go to die! :roll:

Instead of a cat tree, how about clearing off a spot on your dresser for cat friendly zone? Or if you have a low window somewhere, maybe a little table with a pillow pushed up to it? You can get L-brackets at the Dollarstore and a piece of Melamine screwed to it and put some non skid mats (like for your kitchen cabinets) on top and then under a window if you are allowed to do that where you live? 

They don't need much and there are many things you can do yourself if/when you want/can! :kittyball


----------



## Busy_Bee (May 5, 2014)

I have an small table I do not use anymore (it is glass topped and the glass is taken off of it) I am thinking if I ever get the time I should get some sisal to wrap about parts of it and I could probably make that into some type of 'activity center'. I just need to figure out a way to give it a smaller footprint, and find the time to do it.

I will have to find the correct place the post it but I did make one of those litter box hiders out of a really cheap faux leather storage chest. It is of course folded up in the pet closet right now though since I cleaned it and did not set it back up.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Put an ad on Craigslist. Ask if someone can give you a cat tree because you can't afford one. Chances are, there's somebody with a cat tree and no cats who will give you one.

Also, there could be a Freecycle group in your area. If you place an ad there you might get a response.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Your kitties are beautiful, and the pic of them curled up together is soooo adorable! I have a blind cat too, though she wasn't born blind. It's amazing how well they navigate isn't it? 

There are plenty of members here who will have great tips for saving on high quality foods, cat furniture, and just about any other cat-related thing you can think of.


----------

